# Atlima won't turn over



## red_bike (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a 95 Altima with only 107000 miles on it. Other than the “oil underneath the rotor” problem and the air going out, it has been a great car.
I changed the oil about a month or so back and at the same time cleaned the battery terminals and so on.
Yesterday it would not start. When I turn the key, the dash lights up like it is ready but it does not turn over. No click or nothing. The battery terminals were totally corroded over so I replaced the clamps and installed a new battery but still nothing. 
(Had the battery checked at AutoZone and it showed 12.6 vots but the computer said it was bad)

Once again, all the dash lights work, new battery and clamps but it does not turn over. What do you guys think?

Duck


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

red_bike said:


> I have a 95 Altima with only 107000 miles on it. Other than the “oil underneath the rotor” problem and the air going out, it has been a great car.
> I changed the oil about a month or so back and at the same time cleaned the battery terminals and so on.
> Yesterday it would not start. When I turn the key, the dash lights up like it is ready but it does not turn over. No click or nothing. The battery terminals were totally corroded over so I replaced the clamps and installed a new battery but still nothing.
> (Had the battery checked at AutoZone and it showed 12.6 vots but the computer said it was bad)
> ...


Hang on.. when you said you had “oil underneath the rotor” problem "" did you replace your distributor or not? If you didn't then that needs to be replaced. Check the main power fuse it might have blown


----------



## red_bike (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes I replaced the distributor. That was about two years ago so I don't think it is related to it. 
Do you know where the MAIN power fuse might be?

Duck


----------



## dmcgreal (May 7, 2006)

in the 93-97 altimas the fuse is a relay under the hood located on the drivers side fender also check the starter for corosion if there is then change the wires goodluck

dan


----------



## red_bike (Jul 24, 2006)

After having the battery checked and finding it was bad, it still would not start. So I figured it was the started. Had the local shop check and yes that was the problem. A little over $300 for part and labor but I am back on the road. THANKS for the help.

Duck


----------

